# Table damage



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

With the van just over a week old we have managed to damage the table  

We have a small 1/2" dint in the table top which looks like impact damage, but neither of us can think of what has caused it. The table was fine when we arrived back home from a week away and appeared about 2 hours later. It is below a cupboard but there is nothing in it except some soft back books and there all stowed correctly. There is nothing on the table and noting on the floor :!: The table does however seem very thin on top (its hollow I think)

Anyway, the issue is one of how to repair it. Is there any way it can be fixed or is it a case of gluing a new top over the exisiting one and trimming the edges with a router as you would for a kitchen worktop. I would imagine that a new one will be very expensive a take a while to arrive.

Any suggestions welcome.

Bubblehead


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi bubblehead

I don't have an solution but just wanted to say I feel for you..new van, first damage :evil: .. very stressful. We have a "Mr Nobody" around here too.. he is such a clumsy bloke :wink: 

mike


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Bubblehead
I too have this problem and there is a similar thread somewhere on here. Basically, your only options are a new table or complete relamination of the top. Because either of these would have been expensive, I filled the hole in mine with a laminate filler and coloured it to match with my son's modelling enamels. It looks presentable now. However, if you want perfect, replacement is the only way to go.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Waleem said:


> I filled the hole in mine with a laminate filler and coloured it to match with my son's modelling enamels. It looks presentable now. However, if you want perfect, replacement is the only way to go.


Hi again

Having read Waleem's answer I wonder if Milliput would do the job...it is used for all sorts of repair... but you would still have to colour as Waleem did, after filling the dent.

Milliput Link <<<

Wonderful stuff ...no DIY toolbox should be without it.

mike

P.S. I think I would order another table top now while you can...and keep it pristine for when and if you sell the van...use the damaged one for everyday use.


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your mishap we had the very same thing happen to us after only a week, it was very disheartening at the time.
I have found the thread which was posted some time ago with some ideas.
In the thread there are some photos as to what I did as I couldn't get hold of any laminate to match.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-27378-worksurface.html+repair


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thanks for the answers, food for thought. I like the idea of drilling up from the bottom and filling the section. If this works then great if not I will glue a sheet of laminate over the top. A new table will cost about £300

Bubblehead


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Bubblehead,

Yep, been there, etc. I managed to put a hole in our (then brand-new) table   

After a lot of head-scratching, my solution was to convert the dent into a circular hole the *exact* diameter of a rather tasteful glass coaster, which I then epoxied into the table top. 

It looks like it belongs there, which will do for me, especially as Burstner wanted the thick end of THREE HUNDRED pounds for a new table top 8O 8O

Another lesson learned...

Good luck,
Paul


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

we had a similar solution when we dinted our worktop in our old elddis, with it being an old tourer it wasn't worth replacing the worktop so instead we had a glass cutting board permanently stuck over the top

it become such a permanent fixture we forgot it was there, quite dangerous when travelling. in the end we needed some velcro to stick it down (so we could still clean underneath in the event of a spillage)

with it being a folding table could you use rubber place mats instead, flat and discrete


----------



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

I meant to foam fill the table in our new to us Hymer Camp, we previously had a book fall onto the table in our brand new (well 2 week old) Hymer Nova Caravan and it put a dent in the table top. I thought then why don't they foam fill them when new. I didn't foam fill the table in the Motorhome and yes you've guessed it, first trip out a book fell onto it and dented it. Curses.

It's on the list of jobs to do, drill into it from the underside, persuade the offending dent to return the correct place, tape it up on the top side to stop the foam pushing it through, foam fill it and then clean off the excess.

Will let you know how it goes.

Andrew


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

racecar

Id be very intrested in how it goes as the dint is really getting under my skin, everytime I look in the van I focus on it, it seems

Bubblehead


----------

